# [SOLVED] DBUS not starting

## muc-gentoo

I receive the following error when executing 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/dbus start

 

Error:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...
> 
> Failed to start message bus: No text content expected inside XML element busconfig in configuration file

 

executing

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/dbus reload

 

gives:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Reloading D-BUS messagebus config ...
> 
> Failed to open connection to system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

 

Re-emerging dbus and hal did not change anything.

Anyone can help?Last edited by muc-gentoo on Wed Apr 22, 2009 1:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post your /etc/dbus-1/system.conf and /etc/dbus-1/session.conf.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## muc-gentoo

/etc/dbus-1/system.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> <!-- This configuration file controls the systemwide message bus.
> 
>      Add a system-local.conf and edit that rather than changing this 
> 
>      file directly. -->                                              
> ...

 

/etc/dbus-1/session.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> <!-- This configuration file controls the per-user-login-session message bus.
> 
>      Add a session-local.conf and edit that rather than changing this        
> 
>      file directly. -->                                                      
> ...

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

There are differences in your files and mine...so what I'd suggest at this point is to emerge -C dbus, then completely remove the/etc/dbus-1 directory, then emerge -av dbus. If this doesn't work, then it's time for you to write a bug report or look for one that might already exist on this issue.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## muc-gentoo

yes, unmerging dbus and deleting the folder and re-emerging did the job. Thanks

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome! Happy Gentooing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## arcfxn

Thanks, I'm going to try this as well as I'm having a similar problem. I think I must have made a mistake while updating configuration files.

----------

